# size mesh for mouse rack??



## topclean (Feb 19, 2011)

ive been looking for a good mouse rack for a while but these seem to be hard to find,but if your reading this and you have one let me know :whistling2:
so as i cant get hold of one im now looking into make one so i was wondering what you lot use when you made your own rack when it comes to the wire mesh? i can get old of the 13mm steel roll one easy and the food should pass through easy but im thinking the babys may be able to climb through?
does anyone use the 13mm mesh and is it ok or do they use a smaller one? if so where you get it from? 
cheers!!


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

half inch is to big mate , you need to use 1/4 inch mesh 

atb tim


----------



## topclean (Feb 19, 2011)

timc20xe said:


> half inch is to big mate , you need to use 1/4 inch mesh
> 
> atb tim


 yeh thats what i was thinking ,just found some of that on ebay.cheers.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I use 6mm for my mice boxes or they do get out. Even small does can get out of 10mm.


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

they will still eat through the 6x6mm mesh no problems 

i ordered it online from mesh direct or something like that


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you can get 2ft x 3ft-ish sheets of the 6mm mesh at wickes for under £2 too.

i`ve never had a mouse eat through wiremesh.


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> you can get 2ft x 3ft-ish sheets of the 6mm mesh at wickes for under £2 too.
> 
> i`ve never had a mouse eat through wiremesh.


 
i will have to go there next time , 

i also have never had any mice eat through the mesh 

atb tim


----------



## topclean (Feb 19, 2011)

thats great cheers !


----------



## topclean (Feb 19, 2011)

think nightfirez ment eat the "food" through the mesh not eat the mesh its self. hope so anyway


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

i use 1/4 inch X 1/4 inch (sorry about inches iam anciant) for half the top and 2 lots of 1 inch X 1/2 inch over lapped for the other half.


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

i thought that was self explanitory my self 

1/4"x1/4" is 6x6MM


----------



## PURPLEGOTH666 (Feb 6, 2008)

I also use 1/4"x1/4" mesh never had a mouse or a multi chew through it,used to get my sheets from Wickes however went in a couple of days ago to be told they are no longer stocking it,so now looking for new supplier,so where else does everyone get their mesh from??


----------



## topclean (Feb 19, 2011)

ive just bought some today got mine off ebay,had to buy more than i need tho but suppose it will come in handy.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I buy mine in 20ft rolls from a local builders yard.
It's 3ft by 20ft and costs around £22....or did when I bought my last roll 2 years ago.


----------

